# Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!



## stefansdl

Hallo,

am Samstag gehts mit meiner Familie 1 Woche nach Zingst. Ich würde dort  gerne ab und an mal Angeln gehen. Weite Fahrten möchte ich dazu nicht  machen. Wer kann mir sagen wo und wie ich in Zingst angeln und ein  bissel spass haben kann. Habe mir schon andere Themen hier durchgelesen,  aber so richtig schlau wurde man daraus nicht.


----------



## Hoscheck

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,

Ich bin grad in Zingst also viel läuft hier nicht. Im Hafen in Zingst war ich ein paar mal aber gar nichts, auch die anderen Angler die da waren hatten so wie ich sah nichts(Sie angelten wohl auf Aal)
Ich habs dort mit Wobbler und Gufi auf Zander und Barsch probiert aber nichts.
Seid gestern fahr ich immer Morgens nach Prerow in den Hafen dort hatte ich gestern und heute je einen Zander, aber nur 37 und 35 cm,werd aber dieTage noch weiter probieren.
In Zingst gibts nen Bootsverleih direkt am Hafen, ist mir aber zu teuer.
WICHTIG: nimm dir genug Anti-Mücken-Spray mit echt viel Mücken hier,ich hab das von Balistol, das ist echt gut.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Danke erstmal für die antwort...das der hafen nicht so ertragreich sein soll habe ich schon gehört...wie siehts denn mit der ostsee selbst aus...macht es sinn von der seebrücke aus zu fischen?...sind dort auch andere angler?...


----------



## Promachos

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo!

Ich war letztes Jahr im August in Zingst (leider ohne Angel) und habe auf der Seebrücke nie einen Angler gesehen. Allerdings war ich nicht am Abend dort.
Schau mal im entsprechenden PLZ-Thread; dort postet ein Boardie aus Zingst (er arbeitet dort als Koch) immer wieder. Ich hab ihn schon mal angeschrieben und er hat mir gleich für den nächsten Zingst-Urlaub ein Guiding angeboten.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,

ich bin's nochmal. Der Boardie heißt Steinbutt und du findest hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112182 einige hilfreiche Infos.

Gruß & schönen Urlaub
Promachos


----------



## villemflusser

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,

in der Umgebung von Zingst sind auch noch ein paar Binnengewässer für Gastangler offen, siehe hier.

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Also wenn du in Zingst bist und evtl. ein wehnig kleingeld über hast fahre mal zum "Goldenen Hirsch" , direkt am eingang, der Cheff dort ist passionierter Angler und er nimmt dich evtl. bei lieben fragen und Sprittbeteidigung mit in die Bodden  ( wenn er es noch hat 90PS Quicksilver^^)
Ansonsten: Süsswasser am besten neben der Drehbrücke (kleiner Zander und Hecht hotspot).
Auf der Seebrücke wirst du warscheinlich nicht glücklich, dort nisten sich seit ein paar Jahren immer mehr unangenehme Gesellen ein, aber wenn du die chance hast und siehst das dort ein paar "Einheimische Indianer" sind gehe dort angeln , denn die halten die anderen im Zaum.
ANGELGENEHMIGUNG NICHT VERGESSEN (MV)
Wenn das alles nix bringt versuche nach ( ich meine Barhöft heist es) zu kommen , dort dann direkt in die Bodden, tolles angeln dort. Dort kannst du dir ein Landungsboot mieten

Petri weiterhin und dicke Fische

PS: Wenn du stippen willst fahre vom Hafen Links bis an den Aussichtsturm ( Brassenstelle)


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Samstag gehts mit meiner Familie 1 Woche nach Zingst. Ich würde dort gerne ab und an mal Angeln gehen. Weite Fahrten möchte ich dazu nicht machen. Wer kann mir sagen wo und wie ich in Zingst angeln und ein bissel spass haben kann. Habe mir schon andere Themen hier durchgelesen, aber so richtig schlau wurde man daraus nicht.


 
Hallo stefansdl,

ich nehme mal an, Du warst derjenige, der mich heute Vormittag angerufen hat!? |supergri

Ich hab Dir ja am Telefon schonmal die wichtigsten Tips gegeben. :m Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, dann rufst Du mich nochmal an, meine Nummer hast Du ja.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Petri Heil!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo stefansdl,
> 
> ich nehme mal an, Du warst derjenige, der mich heute Vormittag angerufen hat!? |supergri
> 
> Ich hab Dir ja am Telefon schonmal die wichtigsten Tips gegeben. :m Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, dann rufst Du mich nochmal an, meine Nummer hast Du ja.
> 
> Ich wünsch Dir viel Petri Heil!#6
> 
> Gruß Heiko




ja ich war es|supergri  ich werd dich bestimmt nochmal anrufen wenn ich ab samstag in zingst bin.

schöne grüße


----------



## looser-olly

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

erst mal     hallo steinbutt!!!!!!!!!

das iss ja mal ein service
ganz grosses tennis!!!!!!!!!!!!

find ich soooo geil
von deiner sorte müßt es mehr geben
hier      von mir ein fettes  danke!    


lg  olly.


----------



## Hoscheck

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,

So, letzter Urlaubstag in Zingst, ich war heut morgen noch mal los nach Prerow in den Hafen.
Ergebnis: 2 kleine Zander ( ca. 30 cm) und ein Barsch ca. 20 cm.

Mein Fazit dieses Urlaubs aus Anglersicht ist Zingst und Umgebung nicht grad sehr toll, muss aber auch dazu sagen ich hatte nur meine Spinnruten mit.
Wenn es mehr Möglichkeiten gäbe Boote zu mieten könnte man sicher mehr erreichen.

Aber ich würde trotzdem wiederkommen auch wenn ich nicht so viel gefangen hab waren es 2 sehr erholsame Wochen.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So, letzter Urlaubstag in Zingst, ich war heut morgen noch mal los nach Prerow in den Hafen.
> Ergebnis: 2 kleine Zander ( ca. 30 cm) und ein Barsch ca. 20 cm.
> 
> Mein Fazit dieses Urlaubs aus Anglersicht ist Zingst und Umgebung nicht grad sehr toll, muss aber auch dazu sagen ich hatte nur meine Spinnruten mit.
> Wenn es mehr Möglichkeiten gäbe Boote zu mieten könnte man sicher mehr erreichen.
> 
> Aber ich würde trotzdem wiederkommen auch wenn ich nicht so viel gefangen hab waren es 2 sehr erholsame Wochen.
> 
> Gruss Hoscheck


 
Hallo Hoscheck,

hättest Dich auch mal bei einem von uns melden sollen, mit ein paar "Insidertips" wären es vieleicht ein paar Fische mehr geworden!?:m

Aber der Juli/August sind hier (wie woanders auch) eben nicht gerade die Top-Monate! Aber der Herbst steht vor der Tür und das ist ja bekanntlich DIE Raubfisch-Zeit!#6


@stefansdl:
Falls Du kommenden Mittwoch Zeit hast, kannst Du ja Vormittags mal einplanen!
AB-User wathose1980, filschlandmefo und ich sind da mal wieder zu einem gemeinsamen Angeln verabredet. Da kannst Du Dich gern mit anschließen.#6
Mußt Dich dann noch mal melden, dann sprechen wir genaueres ab!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

ja genial...da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei...müßt mir nur sagen was ich mitbringen soll...mit wathose habe ich auch schon geschrieben...|supergri


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



stefansdl schrieb:


> ja genial...da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei...müßt mir nur sagen was ich mitbringen soll...mit wathose habe ich auch schon geschrieben...|supergri


 
Hallo stefansdl,

für Mittwoch solltest Du eine Jigrute und die dazu gehörenden "Gummis" mit im Gepäck haben!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

muß mal was zu Hoscheck sagen.da gib ich steinbuttt recht.hättest du mal was gesagt,hättast du nicht nur die paar kleinen fischlein gefangen......beim nächsten mal weißte ja bescheid


----------



## Hoscheck

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hi Leute,
Das find ich unheimlich nett von euch werde das nächste mal drauf zurückgreifen.
Hier bei mir zu hause (Niedersachsen) hab ich solch Hilfsbereitschaft noch nicht erlebt, ganz im Gegenteil hier kommst du ans Gewässer und die gucken dich an als ob du ihnen den letzten Fisch wegfangen würdest.
Na ja ist vielleicht im Osten unseres Landes noch anders( hätt ich eigentlich wissen müssen hab doch 35 Jahre in der DDR gelebt).
Aber es gibt sicher hier und dort solche Bösegucker.

Werd auf jedenfall Zingst wieder besuchen und mich dann melden

Gruss


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Das find ich unheimlich nett von euch werde das nächste mal drauf zurückgreifen.
> Hier bei mir zu hause (Niedersachsen) hab ich solch Hilfsbereitschaft noch nicht erlebt, ganz im Gegenteil hier kommst du ans Gewässer und die gucken dich an als ob du ihnen den letzten Fisch wegfangen würdest.
> Na ja ist vielleicht im Osten unseres Landes noch anders( hätt ich eigentlich wissen müssen hab doch 35 Jahre in der DDR gelebt).
> Aber es gibt sicher hier und dort solche Bösegucker.
> 
> Werd auf jedenfall Zingst wieder besuchen und mich dann melden
> 
> Gruss


 
Hallo Hoschek,

hier bei uns in M/V gibt es soviel Wasser, da ist doch reichlich Platz für jeden Angler.|supergri
Außerdem gehe ich auch immer davon aus, daß ich, wenn ich woanders hinfahre, dort ja auch fremd bin und dann für jeden Tip eines Einheimischen dankbar bin!:q

Also, beim nächsten mal, melde Dich ruhig!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tobi84

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo. Befinde mich aktuell in Barth. Außer eine handlange Plötze vorm Floating-Haus hatte ich nichts. Heute Abend würde ich sehr gerne mal nach Zingst an die Seebrücke auf Dorsch und Plattfisch. Würde mich riesig freien wenn mich spontanerweise jemand mitnehmen und einführen könnte. Bin darin noch Jungfrau. Bekommt man überhaupt ohne Vorbestellung so kurzfristig noch Wattwürmer irgendwo? Und reicht dazu die Karte vom Barther Bodden?


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Bezüglich Watwürmer wäre Stralsund die sicherste Adresse. Die haben eigentlich immer welche


----------



## tobi84

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Danke. Habe Kontakt mit Wustrow aufgenommen, die haben welche. Die Karte gab ich sowieso. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Guide für die Seebrücke 
Dort steht angeln ab 22 Uhr, im Internet liest man 20 Uhr???


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da muss ich passen.
Du musst aber nicht unbedingt auf die Seebrücke, Richtung Ahrenshoop gibt es genug gute Brandungsangelstellen.
Und die kannst Du auch schon früher befischen, damit DU rechtzeitig wieder zuhaus bist  
Und nur als kleiner Tipp. In den letzten Tagen stand der Dorsch doch recht nah an Land, da hättest ihn vom Seebrückenkopf schon fast überworfen.


----------



## borchi

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,

ich habe das Glück im Juni zwei Wochen Urlaub auf dem Darß zu machen. Neben Erholung und Relaxen steht auch ANgeln auf dem Plan.

Ich bin eigentlich passionierter Stipper, gibt es die Möglichkeit Rotaugen oder Brassen zu fangen, wenn ja wo?

Ausserdem bin ich den Raubfischen  abgneigt, wie sieht es mit Hecht, Barsch und Zander aus?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



borchi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe das Glück im Juni zwei Wochen Urlaub auf dem Darß zu machen. Neben Erholung und Relaxen steht auch ANgeln auf dem Plan.
> Ich bin eigentlich passionierter Stipper, gibt es die Möglichkeit Rotaugen oder Brassen zu fangen, wenn ja wo?
> Ausserdem bin ich den Raubfischen abgneigt, wie sieht es mit Hecht, Barsch und Zander aus? Danke für Eure Hilfe


 
*Du fähst an ein ERSTKLASSIGES, hochgradig Fischverseuchtes Brandungs- und Hochseeangelrevier um zu Plieten zu stippen????*;+;+#c

* Wäre es da nicht Sinnvoller etwas im Landesinneren und in deiner Nähe zu suchen?*


----------



## borchi

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Stipper sind halt leicht verrückt....

Habe in der Vergangenheit aber auch den Meerforellen nachgestellt und werde das sicher auch auf dem Darß machen, Allerdings würden mich Hecht, Barsch und Weißfische auch reizen.

Haber übrigens auch schon Flundern mit der Stippe gefangen


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo borchi,

kannst Dich dann ja mal melden, wenn Du herkommst, dann kann man bestimmt mal was zusammen machen!#6

Der Juni ist hier besonders gut für Zander, Hornhechte sind noch vereinzelnd da und auch 'ne Meerforelle läßt sich mit etwas Glück fangen!:m Eine Besonderheit, die es hier nur in Zingst in diesem Zeitraum gibt: man fängt tolle Barsche in der Ostsee (kein Witz!!!)!#6

Ich würde dann auch gern mal einen Friedfischansitz mitmachen, um mal einem Profi über die Schulter gucken zu können!
Bis auf eine Kopfrute (ich mag das Kopfrutenangeln nicht) ist vom feinen Winkelpicker, Ledger- Feeder-... bis zur Match- und Bolorute bei mir alles vorhanden!|supergri Hatte nähmlich vor vielen Jahren auch mal 'ne Weile ein bißchen Friedfischangeln betrieben! Nun hat das Gerät aber schon ordentlich Staub angesetzt und würde dann endlich mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## borchi

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

das hört sich doch toll an... Bin vom 19. Mai bis 27. Mai in Born aufm Darß.

wir bleiben in Kontakt?


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



borchi schrieb:


> das hört sich doch toll an... Bin vom 19. Mai bis 27. Mai in Born aufm Darß.
> 
> wir bleiben in Kontakt?


 
Hallo borchi,

am besten schreibst mir dann kurz vorher nochmal 'ne PN.

In dem Zeitraum ist hier die Küste voll mit Hornhechten, falls Du da Interesse dran hast. Meerforelle ist dann schwierig, weil fast immer die Hornis schneller am Köder sind ... mit etwas Glück bekommt man die aber auch!

Also, bis dann!#h

Gruß Heiko


----------



## borchi

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

ich melde mich vorher.....

Hornhechte - warum nicht, habe ich bisher noch nicht gefangen.

Wollte eine Spinnrute und eine Matchrute mitnehmen, damit sollte ich für alles gwappnet sein. Kann man die Zander auch vom Ufer fischen, oder braucht man ein Boot?


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



borchi schrieb:


> ich melde mich vorher.....
> 
> Hornhechte - warum nicht, habe ich bisher noch nicht gefangen.
> 
> Wollte eine Spinnrute und eine Matchrute mitnehmen, damit sollte ich für alles gwappnet sein. Kann man die Zander auch vom Ufer fischen, oder braucht man ein Boot?


 
Bringe dann keine zu feine Matchrute mit, denn die Hornhechte kann man auch sehr gut mit Heringsfetzen an der Posenmontage fangen, besser wäre vieleicht eine Floatrute so bis 30/40g Wfg.

Ansonsten eine Spinnrute um 3m und 30g Wfg!#6

Der Zander hat noch bis 22.5. Schonzeit! Dann können wir aber mit meinem Boot gern mal auf "Zander-Jagd" fahren!:q#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## borchi

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

mit der Matchrute will ich doch Rotaugen fangen  gibt es eigentlich auch Brassen im Brackwasser?

Ne Wathose bringt nichts, oder?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



borchi schrieb:


> mit der Matchrute will ich doch Rotaugen fangen  gibt es eigentlich auch Brassen im Brackwasser?
> 
> Ne Wathose bringt nichts, oder?
> 
> Grüße
> Michael


 
Hallo Michael,

zum Rotaugen fangen würde ich lieber zur Grundrute greifen ... glaub mir, ist wesentlich einfacher zu fischen, zumindest hier bei und im Strom ... also dann, lieber 'ne Feederrute einpacken.

Aber wenn Du den ersten Hornhecht ("Minimarlin") erst mal am leichten Spinn- oder Posengerät gedrillt hast, willst Du keine Rotaugen mehr fangen! :q #6

Brassen gibts hier natürlich auch und zwar riesige Teile, auf die angelt hier nähmlich keiner. Ich selbst habe immer wieder mal beim Zanderangeln einen dran, meist gerissen, das sind teilweise halbe Karpfen!

Eine Wathose brauchst Du zur Küstenfischerei auf jedenfall! Die Küste hier vor Zingst ist recht flach, da muß man schon ein ganzes Stück reinwaten, um die erste Rinne zu erreichen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## borchi

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

das mit den Brassen hört sich super an.... fängt man die auch mich der Feeder, oder braucht man ein Boot?

Schon mal jetzt Danke für deine tolle Hilfe!!! SUPER


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



borchi schrieb:


> das mit den Brassen hört sich super an.... fängt man die auch mich der Feeder, oder braucht man ein Boot?


 
Natürlich findet man hier auch Stellen, wo man es auf Brassen vom Ufer aus probieren kann!
Allerdings kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen, wo man da am besten einen Versuch startet, denn gezielt auf Brassen habe ich noch nie geangelt, ich habe gelegentlich eben mal einen von diesen "Monstern" beim Kunstköderangeln gehakt!

Die Grundangelei ist hier auf jedenfall vorzuziehen, da es sich damit wesentlich entspannter angeln läßt.

Top-Köder für unsere Friedfische hier sind übrigends eindeutig: Würmer = Mist-, Laub-, oder sogar Tauwürmer!!!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Abend,#h

mache vom 20.07. - 05.08.12 in Zingst Urlaub und will dort natürlich auch dem schönsten Hobby der Welt fröhnen!

Jetzt hab ich mir diesen und den FangmeldungsTrööt mal durchgelesen und mich gefragt ob mir vlt. jemand mit angeltechnischen Ortskenntnissen ein Paar Tips geben könnte?|wavey:

Gehe zu 99,9% mit der Spinnrute los und wollte auf jeden Fall mal das Spinnangeln in der Ostsee (Horni, MeFo, Barsch etc.) ausprobieren. Ne Wathose hab ich...:g

Ich weiß dass die Jahreszeit dafür echt bescheiden ist, aber auch Gebrüder Hecht, Barsch und Zander im Bodden sind natürlich Optionen!

Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal zusammen los, das wäre natürlich bestens!#6


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Abend,#h
> 
> mache vom 20.07. - 05.08.12 in Zingst Urlaub und will dort natürlich auch dem schönsten Hobby der Welt fröhnen!
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mir diesen und den FangmeldungsTrööt mal durchgelesen und mich gefragt ob mir vlt. jemand mit angeltechnischen Ortskenntnissen ein Paar Tips geben könnte?|wavey:
> 
> Gehe zu 99,9% mit der Spinnrute los und wollte auf jeden Fall mal das Spinnangeln in der Ostsee (Horni, MeFo, Barsch etc.) ausprobieren. Ne Wathose hab ich...:g
> 
> Ich weiß dass die Jahreszeit dafür echt bescheiden ist, aber auch Gebrüder Hecht, Barsch und Zander im Bodden sind natürlich Optionen!
> 
> Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal zusammen los, das wäre natürlich bestens!#6


 
Hi Ron,

melde Dich dann kurz vorher einfach mal per PN bei mir!

Bei mir im Job ist dann zwar Hochsaison (Gastronomie), aber vieleicht kriegen wir es trotzdem hin, mal zusammen ans Wasser zu ziehen!?

Also, bis denne|wavey:, Gruß Heiko


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Naabend,#h

klingt nachnem Plan.:m

Was und wo läuft denn um die Zeit Spinnangel technisch so?


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Naabend,#h
> 
> klingt nachnem Plan.:m
> 
> Was und wo läuft denn um die Zeit Spinnangel technisch so?


 

Hallo Ronny,

bin erst heute wieder im AB.

Im Juli/August ist es auch hier bei uns nicht immer ganz leicht die trägen, satten "Hochsommer - Räuber" an den Haken zu locken ... aber ein bißchen was geht schon!#6

Zander im Zingster Strom, oder Zander, Barsch, Hecht im Prerower Strom und Küstenspinnfischen frühmorgens oder in der Dämmerung auf Barsche, Meerforelle oder Dorsche!

Aber wie schon oben angedeutet, sind die Hochsommermonate nicht unbedingt die fischreichesten, erwarte also keine Megafänge!:m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## AngelPepe

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Soooo hab mir das ganze mal durchgelesen und werde mal den staub hier etwas wegpusten. Am meisten geht mein post an Steinbuttt 
Bin Mitte April für nen Wochenende (Fr-Mo) mit nem Kumpel in Zingst. Glaube auf nem Campingplatz. (Kumpel wollte sich drum Kümmern) ;-) und sind nur aus einem Grund da. Angeln. Ostsee und Bodden. Wollten einfach mal ausprobieren. Haben nen Schlauchboot mit Motor mit und da wäre jetzt die Frage wo man da am besten angeln kann. Ostsee denk ich ist dann Heringszeit. Was kann man noch bei der Jahreszeit fangen? Abends mit Wathose wäre auch kein Problem. Und Bodden soll ja in dem Bereich der Zander recht oft vertreten sein. Hecht hat da ja eh schonzeit . nen paar tipps wären ganz nett. ist zwar noch nen Monat hin aber jeh früher desto besser )


----------



## Rapalla

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Bin Ende November auch wieder auf Zingst. Angeln werde ich allerdings wo anders.


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Bin in drei Wochen in Zingst. Kann man denn von der seebrücke aus auf Hering Angeln oder lohnt das nicht?

Wo wären denn die Chancen auf Hering in der Nähe ganz gut?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Keiner ne Antwort auf die Frage? [emoji53]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,

Ende Juli stehen 3 Wochen Zingst Urlaub an.

Ich wollte mit dm belly Boot und buttlöffel mal versuchen auf Plattfisch zu angeln.

Wie stehen da in Zingst die Chancen?

Uhrzeit, Tiefe etc.?

Als Köder wollte ich es mit Krabben aus der froste versuchen, da wattwürmer auf Zingst ja schlecht zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

In Zingst mit Bellyboot weiß ich nicht... Aber zumindest vor 4 Wochen als wir da oben (Prerow) waren, lief von Ahrenshoop einiges. 
Mein Vermieter kam einen Morgen mit einer ganzen Kiste voll schöner Dorsche zurück. Er war mit Schlauchboot draußen, aber da sind auch immer einige mit Bellyboot unterwegs sagte er. Er zeigte mir dann noch einige Fotos, von seinem Kumpel im Bellyboot, der war geradezu umzingelt von etlichen angebundenen Dorschen. |bigeyes

Ob der Dorsch in drei Wochen noch in "flachem" Wasser steht, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Unser Vermieter hatte die Dorsche zwischen 8 und 11 Meter gefangen. 

Versuch dein Glück, ich glaub, Ahrenshoop ist die interssanteste Stelle da in der Ecke. Und du hast mit dem ganzen Gerödel auch keinen allzu weiten Weg vom Parkplatz zum Strand. Vor Prerow / Zingst hab ich in Ufernähe nie Boots-/ oder Bellyboot-Angler gesehen. 

Björn


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort [emoji4]

Wollte aber primär die Plattfisch Thematik erfragen.

Kann mir da vlt. Noch jemand weiter helfen?

Hab in ahrenshoop und auch in Zingst schon vom belly gefischt aber nur mit kunstködern.

Wollte jetzt mal gezielt auf Plattfisch Angeln. [emoji39]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Bjoern_Dx

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Oh, verdammt. Naja, dann bist du da ja im Thema. Wir fahren schon seit vielen Jahren auf den Darß, aber zumindest von den Seebrücken Zingst und Prerow aus hab ich nie überzeugende Fänge gesehen. Ob das mit Belly viel besser ist, weiß ich nicht. Man findet auch hier im Board nicht wirklich viel dazu. Ich würde daraus schließen, dass es da oben nicht wirklich die Hotspots für Platte gibt. 
Brandungsangler hab, ich im Gegensatz zu Ahrenshoop, an der "Nordküste" auch nicht wirklich gesehen.

Björn


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo, alle Jahre wieder mal in Zingst [emoji12]

Von wo aus komme ich denn mit nem kleinen Schlauchboot in den bodden? Müsste es am Auto aufbauen und dann mit slipprädern zu Fuß ans Wasser.

Wollte es primär auf Zander versuchen.

Echolot hab ich auch dabei.

Gibt's Tips für gute Stellen, gerne auch per pn. [emoji4]


Grüße Ronny [emoji83]


----------



## RonsWorld

Könnte auch mit dem belly Boot los, das wäre nicht so der Aufwand.

Vlt vom Anleger Müggenburg aus?

Weiß nur nicht ob das mit der Strömung n Problem ist?

Auf die Ostsee fahre ich recht unproblematisch raus... 


Grüße Ronny [emoji83]


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Kurzes Update:

War n paar mal in Zingst mit'm belly draußen und könnte ne schöne mefo, n paar hornhechte, n barsch und drei Schollen fangen [emoji4]

Einmal für ca 3 std in Müggenburg gewesen und zwei Zander, wobei nur einer davon Maß hatte.

Alles mit belly Boot.

Es läuft also [emoji4]

Nur mit der Strömung sollte Mann in der Ostsee wie auch im bodden aufpassen!

Ansonsten ein sehr abwechslungsreiches reiches angeln Möglichkeit hier in Zingst [emoji106][emoji39]

Werde die nächsten Tage nochmal los, wenn das Wetter passt.

Wer Lust hat einfach melden...


Grüße Ronny [emoji83]


----------



## nope2k

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Mhm...  Haben heute mal mit dem Boot die Strecke von Hafen zur Drehbrücke beangelt...  Nicht ein biss 

Wir werden es die Tage nochmal angehen...  Aber wenigstens ein barsch hatte schon ein dürfen...  Scheinbar sind die Fische hier besonders zuwendungsbedürftig... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Florian1980

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo

Ich fahre im August mut der Familie wieder nach Zingst. Habe vor zwei Jahren von der Seebrücke Heringe gefangen, im Bodden war ich ohne Erfolg. Wollte dieses Jahr mal ein Boot für den Bodden nehnen. Wo bekommt man (führerscheinfreie) Boote? Bellyboat hätte ich auch, auf die Ostsee trau ich mich damit aber nicht.


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,habe gerade den Theard entdeckt,und gleich auch frage.
Geht in den Bodden was mit Aal?Grundangeln überhaupt?


----------



## Nelson Muntz

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

#50 hier bekommst du Boote: Bootsverleih Am Strom, Werftstraße 6

#51 einfach am Hafen versuchen, sollten genug andere Angler vor Ort sein, mit denen man sich austauschen kann...


----------



## noellchen

*AW: Urlaub in Zingst - Wo und wie angeln? Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,
wir sind gerade aus Zingst zurück von unserem Sommerurlaub.

Wir haben teilweise zu dritt geangelt.Die Erfolge hielten sich in Grenzen.
Versucht haben wir es im Hafen von Zingst, auf der Seebrücke, sowie der Meinigenbrücke.

Gefangen wurden : Hafen: 1 Barsch ,1 Brasse
                            Seebrücke : ca.30 Heringe und 3 Platte
                            Meinigenbrücke : Nichts

Es gibt wenige Möglichkeiten den Bodden vom Ufer aus zu befischen, alles mit Schilf bewachsen, kaum zugänglich.

Die Seebrücke ist aus meiner Sicht noch der beste Angelplatz, jedoch erst ab 22 Uhr erlaubt zu fischen.
Ist auch recht nervig, gefühlte 1000 Mal von Besuchern angesprochen zu werden.

Brandungsangeln 1x versucht, leider erfolglos.

Mein Fazit: Es gibt durchaus bessere Angelreviere. 

Gruß
Jochen


----------

